# Recipe: Margarita Shrimp Tacos



## Spongy (Mar 14, 2016)

1lb raw shrimp
4 tbsp olive oil
1/2 cup silver tequila 
1/4 cup triple sec
5 tbsp fresh lime juice
3 tbsp fresh chopped cilantro, more for garnish 
Salt and pepper to taste

**********************

1 cup nonfat plain Greek yogurt
1 small can Chipotle in adobo sauce
1 ripe avocado
Broccoli slaw mix 
Tortillas of your choosing

***********************

Mix the olive oil, tequila, triple sec, lime juice, and cilantro together.

Add the raw shrimp (peeled, deveined, and without tail) 

Add salt and pepper to taste

Cover with plastic wrap and let marinate for a minimum of 1 hour.  I tend to do about 6 hours

*******************

Take Greek yogurt and Chipotle peppers in adobo.  Put 1 Chipotle pepper and generous adobo sauce in bowl with Greek yogurt and mix together.

*******************

Cook shrimp and marinade over medium heat in skillet for 10 minutes until shrimp fully cooked.  Drain liquid.

*******************

Place shrimp on tortilla, garnish with cilantro, top with broccoli slaw and avocado.  Top with Greek yogurt/Chipotle sauce

*******************

Those of you on a helios nutrition diet will have to either choose the tortilla or the avocado depending in whether it's a fat or a carb meal.

*******************

Delicious and supper healthy.


----------



## Milo (Mar 14, 2016)

Hell yeah. My kind of meal.


----------



## curtisvill (Mar 14, 2016)

Sounds delish. I love shrimp and fish tacos.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 14, 2016)

Looks delish


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 14, 2016)

I make a similar thing for my wife. We ditch the tortilla and use bibb lettuce as a wrap if she wants to save carbs for desert.


----------



## mickems (Mar 14, 2016)

Sounds different and delicious.


----------

